# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Wohnt jemand in Utrecht?

## TandT

Hallo,

wohnt noch jemand in Utrecht, zwecks spontanen sessions an nahegelegenden spots?

Gre

----------

